# Music Recommendations? (Similar to Civilization 6)



## BenG (May 16, 2021)

I've really fallen in love with Christopher Tin's work on the Civilization series and his piece 'Sogno di volare' in particular is a definite favourite. Does anyone have suggestions or recommendations for similar epic/uplifting/heroic/regal tracks or scores that would have a similar vibe?


----------



## Snarf (May 16, 2021)

Have you seen his album 'To Shiver The Sky'? It heavily features the theme and concept of Sogno Di Volare.

He also has some albums with more 'world music' vibes, similar to Baba Yetu. Right now I believe he's working on a more pastoral string & choir album as an elegy for the lost (extinct) birds.


----------



## BenG (May 16, 2021)

Snarf said:


> Have you seen his album 'To Shiver The Sky'? It heavily features the theme and concept of Sogno Di Volare.
> 
> He also has some albums with more 'world music' vibes, similar to Baba Yetu. Right now I believe he's working on a more pastoral string & choir album as an elegy for the lost (extinct) birds.



Yes, absolutely and I've been a big fan of his other work as well! (Since Futurama even Been listening to his other, more 'concert' works all morning and love them!


----------

